# Can't see smilies



## bklynLadee (Mar 15, 2007)

When I am making a post or writing a letter I cannot view the smilies...Why is that?


----------



## Allandra (Mar 15, 2007)

bklynLadee said:
			
		

> When I am making a post or writing a letter I cannot view the smilies...Why is that?


Please try it now and see if it works for you.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 30, 2015)

bklynLadee said:


> When I am making a post or writing a letter I cannot view the smilies...Why is that?


----------

